# Drop down beds. A good idea?



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

We have a 6.4Mtr Lifestyle Swift with an over the Cab hightop which is a snug but adequate double for the wife and I. Its great to be able to lift it up fully made out of the way.

That leaves the side on sofa and dinette seats free.
At the NEX show we looked at a number of vans with centre drop down beds.
This removes the hightop (which ahs to help with MPG into the wind) and allows the van to be under 6mtrs.

But what do people think of these drop down beds?
Storage seems to be more limited (partly due to a shorter van)
I'm concerned at having so much weight up high in the van (never a good idea when cornering)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If the drop down beds use battery power and you are wilding, you must consider battery use!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We much prefer the fixed french bed at the rear of our overcab coach built. We use the Luton overcab for oodles of storage.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Our personal preference is a drop down cab bed as this gives us loads of space to relax and stretch out in. We did have the French bed in our last van but I didn't like the cut off corner which meant I was sleeping at an angle to avoid my feet hanging over the edge. We did miss all the under bed storage though which was a real boon but at the expense of relaxation space. Each to their own I expect, there is generally just the two of us travelling for three months at a time and we tend to mostly wild and the airy space to chill out in suits us. 


Terry


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes all the drop downs we saw used seat belt type material via electric motors.
So there would be a drain going down then back up but not massive. It only takes 15 seconds or so to raise or lower.
We like a shorter van (as we can park it on the drive) so won't consider a fixed bed.
What we have works but we'll be looking for a replacement in a few years so it's interesting to see how these drop downs work out.


----------

